# De médard à fête dieu les battantes sont sur le feu



## Catnap

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho trovato questa espressione che sembra tanto un proverbio. Avrei pensato "Da S.Medardo (8 giugno) al Corpur Domini i combattenti (?) sono sotto il fuoco". Ma per me non ha tanto senso. Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
Grazie
C.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Catnap  

Posso chiederti dove hai trovato l'espressione? Esistono molti detti su S. Medardo e "Saint Médard" legati alla pioggia battente


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, non si tratta di un proverbio autentico:
- da una ricerca google, digitando "De Médard à Fête Dieu", oltre a questo sito, si arriva soltanto su un forum femminile di chiacchiere.
- a seconda dell'anno, Corpus Domini, _60 giorni dopo Pasqua_, ricorre prima o dopo S.Medardo, _8 giugno_. Questo basta a renderne assolutamente inverosimile l'origine contadina. Fête Dieu sarà stata scelta per la rima con "feu"
- "les battantes": quelle che combattono, che hanno grinta? Non so.
- "sur le feu": mi fa pensare al bollitore che un tempo restava sulla stufa, *sempre pronto* a fornire acqua calda.
Conclusione: è una battuta umoristica inventata di sana pianta su modello dei proverbi meteorologici contadini...

Tanti auguri!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou  

Anch'io sono approdata sul forum femminile di cui parli! 
Hai ragione: leggendo un po' ho capito che si tratta di donne alle prese con le fatiche di neo-mamme! In sostanza "...sotto il fuoco incessante (come la pioggia di St. Médard ) delle mille incombenze" ... una battuta umoristica come dici tu!


----------



## Aoyama

De la Saint-Médard à la Fête-Dieu les femmes vaillantes ne chôment pas (sont très occupées). Mais cela fait seulement du 8 juin au 23 juin ... plus ou moins.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Mais cela fait seulement* du 8 juin au 23 juin *... _plus ou moins_.


Oui, mais cela peut faire du *26 mai au 8 juin * cf. *ici,* voir "Date de la Fête-Dieu". Je n'avais encore jamais vu compter à reculon dans un dicton...


----------



## Aoyama

Certes, mais on dit bien de la Saint-Médard à la Fête-Dieu, pas l'inverse (ou je ne comprends pas) ...


----------



## matoupaschat

C'était juste pour te le faire remarquer, car on t'a déjà vu distrait, mon cher Aoyama. J'en profite pour te demander si tu penses que c'est un vrai ou un faux dicton. Tout est là !
Bonne année !


----------



## Aoyama

Quand je dis "on dit bien", c'est dans l'exemple cité ... Distrait, sûrement, mais là ... Maintenant, non, je ne pense pas que ce soit un vrai dicton, d'abord parce que le mot "battante" (comme tu sais) est très récent, le dicton le serait tout autant ...
Merci pour tes voeux.les miens aussi, pour cette année du dragon 龍, bonheur, santé, sagesse et sérénité.


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci aussi !


Aoyama said:


> le mot "battante" (comme tu sais) est très récent, le dicton le serait tout autant ...


 Heuuuu... Cela m'arrive aussi d'être distrait, spécialement pour les choses évidentes


----------



## Aoyama

... à moins de parler de la pluie, mais alors on aurait de l'eau chaude ...


----------

